# New moderators Fernita and Erasmo_Galeno; additional roles for Mateamargo and Maríaguadalupe



## mkellogg

I would like to welcome and congratulate Fernita and Erasmo_Galeno.  They are our newest moderators in the Spanish-English forums. 

Also, Mateamargo is adding Spanish-English to his Cultural Discussions duties and Maríaguadalupe is adding Cultural Discussions to her Spanish-English role.

Thank you all!


----------



## EmilyD

*Felicidades a los cuatro!
*de
su  amiga,

Nomi


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades a los pobrecitos!


----------



## DearPrudence

Welcome, everyone!


----------



## Vanda

*Tadinhos! O que os coitados fizeram de mal? 

Welcome out of the closet Fernita and Erasmo! 

Maríaguadalupe, boa sorte! 

Mate, esta vai ser mamão com açúcar.*​


----------



## ILT

Je je je, más incautos 
Felicidades a los cuatro, y bienvenidos. Será un placer trabajar con ustedes.


----------



## ireney

Welcome


----------



## fsabroso

Gracias Muchachos, Bienvenidos a la pandilla en español 

Un abrazo a todos, y muchas gracias pro aceptar ayudarnos.

fELICIDADES.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades:
Queridos, Fernita y Erasmo...

Más moderación...siempre es bueno.

Erasmo: inquieto como siempre, como si no tuvieses cosas por hacer....que bueno que seas tan activo....

Saludos cordiales
Rosangelus


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations guys!


----------



## anangelaway

¡Felicidades! Bienvenue !


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Felicidades a los cuatro! Un abrazo,
Silvia


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Fernita, Erasmo, muchas felicidades!*​ 

_Esta fue una sabia elección , es un gusto saber que a partir de ahora forman parte del grupo de moderadores._​ 
_Les mando un abrazo enorme a tan dignos representantes de todos nosotros. _​ 
_Mejor dos abrazotes, uno para cada uno ._​ 
_Con mucho cariño,_​ 
_Beatriz_​


----------



## EmilyD

?  Nadie ve un poquito de ironia de las noticias de moderadores nuevos a la misma vez de la charla sobre su papel ...?

Does anyone see a little irony in the news of new moderators at the same time as the discussion over their roles?

Favor a corregir mi castellano rapidamente alguien!?

I have no doubts about the gifts that these individuals bring.

Tengo ninguna duda sobre los dones (regalos?) que traigan estes individuales...

_Nomi ( EmilyD en realidad)_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dear Fernita and Erasmo,

*A really warm welcome to the new Mods!*

​ 
Laura


----------



## romarsan

*FERNITA *Me alegro un montón, enhorabuena guapa

*ERASMO* enhorabuena a ti también, felicidades

Un beso a los dos (bueno, va, uno para cada uno que hoy es un día especial)


----------



## pyan

Welcome to the team, Fernita  and Erasmo_Galeno .


----------



## ROSANGELUS

EmilyD said:


> ¿Nadie ve un poquito de ironía por las noticias de moderadores nuevos, a la misma vez que se habla sobre su papel ...?
> 
> Does anyone see a little irony in the news of new moderators at the same time as the discussion over their roles?
> 
> _Nomi ( EmilyD en realidad)_


Nomi:
Asi es, pero es que de ironías esta llena la vida, ¿no crees?


----------



## Rayines

*Queridos Fernita y Erasmo:*​ 
*¡¡Muy bien representado el Cono Sur en esta moderación!!*
**​ 
*¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!! *​ 
*Y sean "moderados".....*​ 
*Un beso muy grande para los dos, *
*Inés. *​


----------



## Flaminius

Glad to have you two to the team!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Felicitaciones!!!!*

*Un abrazo*
*Silvia*


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenidos a bordo! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

¡Felicidades a todos!


----------



## Fernita

Mike, I'm proud and honoured to join the mods' team. Thank you for letting me be part of it.

¡¡¡¡¡Gracias, muchísimas gracias a Emily, Cuchu, Dear Prudence, Vanda, ILT, ireney, Félix (fsabroso), Rosangelus, Paulfromitaly, anangelaway, s10975, Tampi, Angel.Aura, Rosalía (romarsan), pyan, Inés (Rayines), Flaminius, Sivia Fernanda, Gévy and Ayutuxte por todas las felicitaciones!!!!

Muchas gracias al Pollo y a Félix por toda la ayuda que me brindaron, al igual que muchos mods que también lo hicieron por voluntad propia.

And last but not least, congrats to Erasmo, Mate and Mariaguadalupe!!!!!!

También agradezco los PMs de Alexa y Tampi, y muchos otros foreros más. ¡¡¡Gracias chicas!!!! 
A huge hug,
Fernita (FS)
ps/ I'd better stop here or... this will be deleted for being off-topic.


----------



## fenixpollo

welcome welcome welcome welcome welcome welcome bienvenidos welcome welcome welcome

Solamente una breve palabra de bienvenido para los dos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Graciasssssssssssss!!!! Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!

Para variar la ley de Murphy... el dia mas importante para mi hasta hoy y me lo estoy perdiendoooooo!!! (lo siento pero en la maquina de mi trabajo estoy configurado en ingles... perdonen la falta de tildes, signos y demas... 

Regreso mas taardeeeeee... Un fuerte abrazo y mis disculpas por los malos ejemplos...  (se nota la emocion, verdad?)

Erasmo.


----------



## Fernita

¡Pollo querido, al fin apareciste!
Creo que quedó claro que nos estás dando la bienvenida, ¿no?

Hugs, hugs, hugs, hugs and thanks again!!!!

Erasmo: vos configurando... y aquí todos saludándote. Y yo no estaba en casa. Ahora estoy muy emocionada también y a la vez muy contenta.

Mañana vuelvo porque me caigo de sueño. ¡Mañana empezaré a colaborar como mod! ¡Qué momento!

Fer.


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations! The first round of aspirins and antacids are one me!

Couldn't have happened to two nicer foreros. The powers that be show their insight and wisdom, as usual.

(And to those taking on extra duties: kudos, and you can't complain that you don't know what you're getting into.)


----------



## JB

Welcome again.  Who wants to work on the Dictionary clean-up project?  OK, I will give you a few weeks to get settled first.


----------



## danielfranco

Wow! I guess I really knew how to pick my friends here in the WRF's:

Most of them are mods now!!



Ah, well, I hope you'd still like me, even if y'all are mods now…
D


----------



## Fernita

bibliolept said:


> Congratulations! The first round of aspirins and antacids are one me!
> 
> Couldn't have happened to two nicer foreros. The powers that be show their insight and wisdom, as usual.
> 
> (And to those taking on extra duties: kudos, and you can't complain that you don't know what you're getting into.)


Dear Bibliolept, thank you so much for your kind words. You always make me feel so at ease. But maybe this time, you're exaggerating a bit, just a tiny bit.
A huge hug,
Fer.



jbruceismay said:


> Welcome again. Who wants to work on the Dictionary clean-up project? OK, I will give you a few weeks to get settled first.


Wow, thanks jbbruceismay! Oh please, just give me a few weeks and I'll start doing it. OK?



danielfranco said:


> Wow! I guess I really knew how to pick my friends here in the WRF's:
> 
> Most of them are mods now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well, I hope you'd still like me, even if y'all are mods now…
> D


Danielito, we'll all still love you unless you misbehave! But even if you do misbehave, we'll still be friends.

Hugs to all of you! Thanks again!


----------



## Frank06

Good luck to everybody!

Frank


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi again,

I'm know a little bit more "moderado" than before, so this time I'll behave...  Thanks Mike and all the Mods for this oportunity. Thank you again to everybody who posted a message here, and to everybody who smiled silently when they saw this thread...

Congrats to Fernita, Mate and Maríaguadalupe!. Thanks to Félix who was supporting me all the time...

As I don't want to continue looking like if I was receiving an "Oscar"...  I'd rather go to sleep zzz...

Huge hugs,

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

danielfranco said:


> Wow! I guess I really knew how to pick my friends here in the WRF's:
> 
> Most of them are mods now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well, I hope you'd still like me, even if y'all are mods now…
> D


 
Cuidado Dani, que el día menos pensado te hacen moderador a ti. 

Ahora en serio. Enhorabuena Ferni y Erasmo, seguro que lo hacéis genial. No podían haber elegido mejor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Enhorabuena chicos, me alegra que seáis vosotros los que vais a continuar con el espíritu tan familiar, respetuoso y divertido de estos foros. Brindo por ambos, no cabe duda del trabajo que haréis.
Mi más sincera enhorabuena (y recordad, especialmente los que frecuentamos el Sólo Español somos muyyyyy buenos).


----------



## Fernita

Frank06 said:


> Good luck to everybody!
> Frank


 
Thank you Frank!



Antpax said:


> Ahora en serio. Enhorabuena Ferni y Erasmo, seguro que lo hacéis genial. No podían haber elegido mejor.
> Saludos.
> Ant


Mi querido Ant: ¡muchísimas gracias! Siempre se puede elegir mejor pero por suerte esta vez nos ha tocado a nosotros.
Un cálido abrazo.



krolaina said:


> Enhorabuena chicos, me alegra que seáis vosotros los que vais a continuar con el espíritu tan familiar, respetuoso y divertido de estos foros. Brindo por ambos, no cabe duda del trabajo que haréis.
> Mi más sincera enhorabuena (y recordad, especialmente los que frecuentamos el Sólo Español somos muyyyyy buenos).


¡Me hiciste reír y mucho! Yo sé que en SE somos unos santos y muy buenos. ¡Muchas gracias por tu brindis!
Besos y abrazos.


----------



## Eugin

¡Esta vez llego más tarde que Carol!! ¡Vuelvo a ser la retrasada de siempre, jajaja!!!

¡Chicos, qué lindo contarlos como nuestros nuevos moderadores!! ¡Ahora, no sé si felicitarlos o regalarles un par de éstos para sus largas jornadas...  Bah, qué digo, seguro que Erasmo los puede conseguir "for free", ¿cierto?

¡Muchos de éstos para celebrar tamaño evento!!  
Pero eso sí, no se olviden que también hay una vida aparte de WR, ¿ok??!! 

Con todo cariño


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Fernita y Erasmo por su  nombramiento.  

*


----------



## Fernita

Eugin said:


> ¡Chicos, qué lindo contarlos como nuestros nuevos moderadores!! ¡Ahora, no sé si felicitarlos o regalarles un par de éstos para sus largas jornadas...  Bah, qué digo, seguro que Erasmo los puede conseguir "for free", ¿cierto?
> 
> ¡Muchos de éstos para celebrar tamaño evento!!
> Pero eso sí, no se olviden que también hay una vida aparte de WR, ¿ok??!!
> 
> Con todo cariño


 
¡Gracias, muchas gracias querida Eugin!
¿En serio que también hay una vida aparte de WR?
Cariños.



Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades Fernita y Erasmo por su nombramiento. *
> 
> **


Kibra, muchas gracias y qué lindo lo que nos mandaste. Te mando un beso enorme y también una rosa.
Con todo cariño, 
Fer.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Warm welcomes, and warmer thanks!


----------



## zebedee

A very warm welcome to you both. Great to have you on the team!

Un caluroso saludo,
zeb


----------



## Fernita

Dear Chaska Ñawi and Zebedee,
thanks for your welcome !​


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, bueno, bueno...
Me desaparezco unos días del foro y mira con lo que me encuentro a mi regreso...
Mi amiga Fernita y mi estimado Erasmo_Galeno como Mods.
Gran noticia, sin dudas. Siempre han sido un gran aporte como foreros, y seguramente serán grandes moderadores.
Les traigo un regalo que seguramente necesitarán (aunque espero que lo usen poco)
Este otro regalo es sólo para que lo conserven como recuerdo de este nombramiento (espero que no lo usen nunca)
Un gran abrazo y felicitaciones para ambos.
Hago extensivo mi saludo también para Matemargo y Maríaguadalupe en sus nuevos roles. Como en todo, si a uno le dan más responsabilidades es porque lo está haciendo muy bien.
Un brindis por todos: ¡Salud!

Vampiro.


----------



## Trisia

Congratulations! I'm happy for you (and I love your new mod labels. -- in fact, I waited before posting, to see what you'd choose ).

You're going to do great, I'm sure.


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the team, Fernita & Erasmo 

Mateamargo & Mariaguadalupe: Good luck with the new responsibilities


----------



## romarsan

jbruceismay said:


> Welcome again. Who wants to work on the Dictionary clean-up project? OK, I will give you a few weeks to get settled first.


 

Mateamargo y Maria Guadalupe, ¡os van a dar mas faena! ... no sé si daros la enhorabuena a vosotros también después de ver las intenciones de Jbruceismay...


----------



## Fernita

Vampiro said:


> Gran noticia, sin dudas. Siempre han sido un gran aporte como foreros, y seguramente serán grandes moderadores.
> Les traigo un regalo que seguramente necesitarán (aunque espero que lo usen poco)
> Este otro regalo es sólo para que lo conserven como recuerdo de este nombramiento (espero que no lo usen nunca)
> Un gran abrazo y felicitaciones para ambos.
> Hago extensivo mi saludo también para Matemargo y Maríaguadalupe en sus nuevos roles. Como en todo, si a uno le dan más responsabilidades es porque lo está haciendo muy bien.
> Un brindis por todos: ¡Salud!
> 
> Vampiro.


 
Queridísmo Vampiro: muchísimas gracias por tu saludo. ¡Ya te estaba extrañando y mucho!
Gracias por los regalitos también. Son preciosos pero mirá lo que tengo para que no me odien cuando tenga que ponerme firme *foto* .
Muchos besos y abrazos para vos.



Trisia said:


> Congratulations! I'm happy for you (and I love your new mod labels. -- in fact, I waited before posting, to see what you'd choose ).
> 
> You're going to do great, I'm sure.


Trisia, thank you very much!!! It's unbelievable that Erasmo and I have chosen similar mod labels, isn't it? But I like mine best. I'm glad you like them. 



cherine said:


> Welcome to the team, Fernita & Erasmo
> 
> Mateamargo & Mariaguadalupe: Good luck with the new responsibilities


Thank you dear Cherine! I send you a huge hug!


----------



## green_camera

May all your contributions be harmonious, enthusiastic and enlightening!


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades Fernita y Erasmo!*

Espero que todos los arriba firmantes se comprometan, como yo, a darles mucho trabajo de corte y recorte para celebrarlo y para que no se aburran  (sería fantástico si todos los cortes fueran así...)​
Un abrazo para ambos (o mejor uno para cada uno no vaya a ser que me tachen de tacaña ).


----------



## Fernita

green_camera said:


> May all your contributions be harmonious, enthusiastic and enlightening!


 
Thank you green_camera! May your wishes come true! I'll do my best.





lamartus said:


> *¡Muchísimas felicidades Fernita y Erasmo!*​
> 
> Espero que todos los arriba firmantes se comprometan, como yo, a darles mucho trabajo de corte y recorte para celebrarlo y para que no se aburran  (sería fantástico si todos los cortes fueran así...)​Un abrazo para ambos (o mejor uno para cada uno no vaya a ser que me tachen de tacaña ).


 
Querida Lamartus: muchísimas gracias. And by the way... ¡¡¡El corte que mandaste es el mejor de todos!!!
Un beso grande para vos.


----------



## frida-nc

Applause and thanks to all of you. We'll enjoy interacting with you in the forum, and hope that every once in a while, we also see a few of your customarily delightful answers!  (Sigh: I admit Mod Heaven takes our brilliantest, kindest and bravest because it needs them).
¡Abrazos!


----------



## ascension

Congratulations to all of you! You've all been such wonderful help in the past, I'm delighted to see that you have these new roles!


----------



## Fernita

frida-nc said:


> Applause and thanks to all of you. We'll enjoy interacting with you in the forum, and hope that every once in a while, we also see a few of your customarily delightful answers! (Sigh: I admit Mod Heaven takes our brilliantest, kindest and bravest because it needs them).
> ¡Abrazos!


My dear Frida, thank you! Thank you very much indeed! You are alwasy so kind!
Kisses and hugs and hope to see you soon in Buenos Aires.



AudKaem said:


> Congratulations to all of you! You've all been such wonderful help in the past, I'm delighted to see that you have these new roles!


Audkaem, thanks for congratulating us!!!! I appreciate your message very much!
A huge hug from Buenos Aires.


----------



## bb008

*¡Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena...FELICIDADES Erasmo y Fernita!*


----------



## Fernita

bb008 said:


> *¡Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena...FELICIDADES Erasmo y Fernita!*


 
_¡Así es!_
_Muchas gracias bb y te mando un gran cariño desde Buenos Aires._


----------



## Tezzaluna

My most dearest Fernita & Erasmo,

I leave for vacation and come back to find this exceptional news!  Felicidades.  Congratulations to both of you! The forum has been greatly enriched!

Besos y abrazos,

Tezzette


----------

